

The $50,000 Question: Can A Master's Hurt Your Job Prospects? - cypherpunks01
http://www.forbes.com/sites/chereenzaki/2012/07/24/the-50000-question-can-a-masters-hurt-your-job-prospects

======
bethly
I think, like many things, it is all about how you sell it. I have seen
programmers with Masters be dismissed because of it, and another with a Ph.D.
that he left off his resume trying to avoid the stigma.

No one wants to hire someone as a coder who is only in it for the money. Since
most of us still working for someone else are at least partially in it for the
money, we are often polite and lie and promise we're not gold diggers. I don't
think that people with Master's degrees are even inherently less interested in
the work; it is just harder for them to get away with the conventional, polite
lie that we are utterly happy where we are.

